# Chevy Spark 3 Passenger plus me - ONLY Help



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, 
I am a new uber driver and concerned my little car can ONLY take 3 adult rider max. No luggage if there are 3. So, is there a way to restrict passenger count in the driver app? 

I would have to accept a ride and then need to cancel when someone needs a ride b/c I couldn't tell them upfront, no more than 3 adults...

Thanks,
Carla


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber X only allows for three people. XL is 4 or more


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lola_M said:


> Hello,
> I am a new uber driver and concerned my little car can ONLY take 3 adult rider max. No luggage if there are 3. So, is there a way to restrict passenger count in the driver app?
> 
> I would have to accept a ride and then need to cancel when someone needs a ride b/c I couldn't tell them upfront, no more than 3 adults...
> ...


You are supposed to be capable of 4 passengers to even get on the Uber platform !
No way you can control the number.
You better cram 4 in.
Your ratings will suffer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Southdiver said:


> Uber X only allows for three people. XL is 4 or more


Uber x is 4 passengers !


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

i can't cram in 4, the back seat has an awesome cup holder I was going to fill with snacks and treats...


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

well which is it - 3 for uber x or 4

If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained...I live in a small midwestern town 200,000 ppl and uber just got here late last year...


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> well which is it - 3 for uber x or 4
> 
> If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained...I live in a small midwestern town 200,000 ppl and uber just got here late last year...


The number of the counting shall be four. Not three and not five, but four. Fed & watered, & entertained? Let us know how half empty potato chip bags, candy wrappers and spilled water on your cloth seating work out, when your next ride has to sit the last passengers mess.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm surprised your Chevy Spark is allowed on Uber. It is a 3-passenger vehicle, not including the driver. I guess Springfield has different vehicle requirements.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Someone made a mistake on your account. If all Chevy Sparks have the cupholder in the rear center, then your vehicle does not qualify for X. 

You can continue running Uber until you finally get either reported by multiple people for not being able to accommodate 4 pax, deactivated by enough pax down rating you or deactivated for poor cancellation rate that will inevitably happen as you cancel on people with 4 pax.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i've been a fan of reducing the amount of pax allowed on UberX. many benefits can come from this for both the driver and ubers revenue. the benefits for driver is less wear and tear on car, safety for driver and pax, and best of all increase the amount of riders into the pax pool. its silly to have a tailored made small sedan ride turn into a bus. 

for example, let say 3 pax max in an uberx is allowed......a 4 pax party will require 2 uberX or 1 uber XL. 2 uberX would still be cheaper than uberXL. what this does is increase business for both uberX and uberXL. basically what this does is extract more money from pax. they are still getting a great deal.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Lola_M said:


> well which is it - 3 for uber x or 4
> 
> If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained...I live in a small midwestern town 200,000 ppl and uber just got here late last year...


My mistake:

Vehicles that do NOT qualify are:


Autos with major cosmetic damage (recent accident, not repaired for example)
Full Size vans (Ford Transit vans, GMC Savana, etc.)
Taxis, police, or other marked vehicles
Autos with salvaged or rebuilt titles
Autos that cannot seat 5 people (4 passengers PLUS the driver)


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i've been a fan of reducing the amount of pax allowed on UberX. many benefits can come from this for both the driver and ubers revenue. the benefits for driver is less wear and tear on car, safety for driver and pax, and best of all increase the amount of riders into the pax pool. its silly to have a tailored made small sedan ride turn into a bus.
> 
> for example, let say 3 pax max in an uberx is allowed......a 4 pax party will require 2 uberX or 1 uber XL. 2 uberX would still be cheaper than uberXL. what this does is increase business for both uberX and uberXL. basically what this does is extract more money from pax. they are still getting a great deal.


Lol, I love love love cramming 4 people in a sardine can. It makes me feel good to give people exactly what they pay for. Cramming on a surge is always better though.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

The Chevy Volt doesn't qualify either because of the cup hold that extends from the middle of the backseat to the armrest up front, but I see them all the time on uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beur said:


> The Chevy Volt doesn't qualify either because of the cup hold that extends from the middle of the backseat to the armrest up front, but I see them all the time on uber.












While it may not be comfortable straddling that cup holder, some models of the Chevy Volt does have a factory installed seat belt and padded console.


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

we don't have many cars that are XL. only saw one in town today and it was 15 minutes from the airport all day. I have never seen a lux car. 


DocT said:


> I'm surprised your Chevy Spark is allowed on Uber. It is a 3-passenger vehicle, not including the driver. I guess Springfield has different vehicle requirements.


I signed up today and am still waiting on the update from UBER. I honestly do not want to inconvenience people in this town by not have seating for the folks they need transported.(that could very seriously ruin someone's days or travel plans, split up a group or a family...might not work for them)

It is not like there are UBERS everywhere...cause there are not. The airport is way out of town, cabs are horribly expensive here and there may not be an uber nearby for 10-15 minutes to pick up the slack. I think, if approved, I will communicate immediately with the PAX and see what they have going on. We also do not have UBER POOL yet here and I don't see that happening anytime soon. We land maybe 10 planes a day at the airport and they certainly are not jumbo jets by any means. Since we are regional airport, there is just as good of a chance that the people will be traveling way out of town into the counties or even hours away to Oklahoma and Northern Arkansas. I do not see myself picking up rides that require that of me... I also do not plan to be driving during late night hours or during events downtown near the ball games etc. Of course, I say that but Springfield Missouri is a small town and who knows.

as of last year, my subaru was getting too old to drive but now, it seems they backed up the age requirements for cars in springfield and my subaru does qualify, - it gets bad bad gas mileage though.


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> While it may not be comfortable straddling that cup holder, some models of the Chevy Volt does have a factory installed seat belt and padded console.


my cup holder is the center section of the seat. It is embedded into the seat so if you were back there - you would be sitting on top of a cup holder and hold section.


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

Also - back to original question - 

I am going to assume there is not way for me to SEE or to accept a ride based upon how many passengers the rider is traveling with?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> Also - back to original question -
> 
> I am going to assume there is not way for me to SEE or to accept a ride based upon how many passengers the rider is traveling with?


Not that I'm aware of unless you call every pax. I believe you would be risking deactivation if you were to bring it to Uber's attention as well.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> Also - back to original question -
> 
> I am going to assume there is not way for me to SEE or to accept a ride based upon how many passengers the rider is traveling with?


There is not; nor is there any way for you to learn their destination (other than calling them).


> I think, if approved, I will communicate immediately with the PAX and see what they have going on.


Perfect strategy. Call them immediately, be professional and nice, and ask how many people they have, and also ask about luggage.

If the total seems like too much, explain the limitations of your vehicle and tell the *pax* to cancel *so they don't get charged a cancellation fee* -- and then re-request.

You are looking out for them. If you wait until you get there, they will get charged $5 because your car is too small...and will not be happy campers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> well which is it - 3 for uber x or 4


Supposed to be 4 -- but if they approve you, drive!

It's not _your job_ to enforce *their* criteria.



> If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained...I live in a small midwestern town 200,000 ppl and uber just got here late last year...


Drive for a while before you go there.

You are providing a safe, bargain ride from A to B. The frills are generally not used, almost never appreciated, and do -- in fact -- result in your car being trashed.

Provide convenient safe transportation and you'll be fine.

If you find you need to add pastelitos later, I'll mail you some!


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

If they approved, Drive. Most of my rides are one or two pax. Bar closing times are my only times where I fill up every seat.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> my cup holder is the center section of the seat. It is embedded into the seat so if you were back there - you would be sitting on top of a cup holder and hold section.


I get it, I've seen photos of the Spark. I was commenting to the person I was replying to saying he's seen the Volt as Uber cars, so I pointed out that the Volt does have a version that has a padded center console and factory installed seat belts. I don't believe the Spark has such an option.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Southdiver said:


> Uber X only allows for three people. XL is 4 or more


Wrong. 
UberX is 1-4 pax.
XL is 1-6 pax.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lola_M said:


> I honestly do not want to inconvenience people in this town by not have seating for the folks they need transported.


So drive to another town and Uber there. Problem solved.


----------



## Lola_M (Feb 9, 2017)

I got officially approved today. Planning on taking my car to be cleaned and detailed (it needs it) and all excited except...Gotta love uber...they approved me to drive in SPRINGFIELD ILLINOIS>..not SPRINGFIELD MISSOURI....

makes me think they don't pay attention to documentation, or even the data their own discreet application fields are collecting, like my LOCATION...No where in the application did I say that I wanted to drive in Springfield ILLINOIS...not feeling super confidence...

either way - looking forward to doing some driving someday soon...thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> ...makes me think they don't pay attention...



_Now_ you're catching on! Welcome to Uber-ville!


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> I got officially approved today. Planning on taking my car to be cleaned and detailed (it needs it) and all excited except...Gotta love uber...they approved me to drive in SPRINGFIELD ILLINOIS>..not SPRINGFIELD MISSOURI....
> 
> makes me think they don't pay attention to documentation, or even the data their own discreet application fields are collecting, like my LOCATION...No where in the application did I say that I wanted to drive in Springfield ILLINOIS...not feeling super confidence...
> 
> either way - looking forward to doing some driving someday soon...thanks for all the feedback...


I doubt if your driver app will work in your Springfield. Unless you've contacted Uber and they've changed it.


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> the back seat has an awesome cup holder I was going to fill with snacks and treats...


Ohhhh, how delightful!


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> I was going to fill with snacks and treats...


You have so much to learn


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> Hello,
> I am a new uber driver and concerned my little car can ONLY take 3 adult rider max. No luggage if there are 3. So, is there a way to restrict passenger count in the driver app?
> 
> I would have to accept a ride and then need to cancel when someone needs a ride b/c I couldn't tell them upfront, no more than 3 adults...
> ...





TotC said:


> The number of the counting shall be four. Not three and not five, but four. Fed & watered, & entertained? Let us know how half empty potato chip bags, candy wrappers and spilled water on your cloth seating work out, when your next ride has to sit the last passengers mess.


Howdy both and welcome!

It really is a fun gig.

Drive safe!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JJL said:


> If they approved, Drive. Most of my rides are one or two pax. Bar closing times are my only times where I fill up every seat.


I was gonna say that as well, JJL. During the day, the most I have gotten was 2 passengers.

Also have noticed that both lyft and Uber seem to relax the prerequisites in new markets. I have yet to get an inspection for either platform. I don't know if that is true or really happened but both let me drive so all good.

So Uber on, fellow Babies! 
(Dr. John Fever from WKRP)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Someone made a mistake on your account. If all Chevy Sparks have the cupholder in the rear center, then your vehicle does not qualify for X.
> 
> You can continue running Uber until you finally get either reported by multiple people for not being able to accommodate 4 pax, deactivated by enough pax down rating you or deactivated for poor cancellation rate that will inevitably happen as you cancel on people with 4 pax.


Ratings will sort this out in short time.
Or a customer complaint will


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> Hello,
> I am a new uber driver and concerned my little car can ONLY take 3 adult rider max. No luggage if there are 3. So, is there a way to restrict passenger count in the driver app?
> 
> I would have to accept a ride and then need to cancel when someone needs a ride b/c I couldn't tell them upfront, no more than 3 adults...
> ...


There was a video I saw where a guy does XL but his limit is 3 pax. Why? Because he says 4 pax damages his car.

In the end, even if you only want to pick up 1 pax only it's still your car your rules.

I'd say you can either call immediately after they book you and ask them how many pax there are, or just roll up see what's what and tell them your rules. You're in complete control of the situation.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just drive the car. Don't ever start the trip until you're sure that everyone is in your car. If you pull up and 4 ppl try to get in, simply cancel the ride and tell the pax you're feeling ill and need to get home.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

freddieman said:


> i've been a fan of reducing the amount of pax allowed on UberX. many benefits can come from this for both the driver and ubers revenue. the benefits for driver is less wear and tear on car, safety for driver and pax, and best of all increase the amount of riders into the pax pool. its silly to have a tailored made small sedan ride turn into a bus.
> 
> for example, let say 3 pax max in an uberx is allowed......a 4 pax party will require 2 uberX or 1 uber XL. 2 uberX would still be cheaper than uberXL. what this does is increase business for both uberX and uberXL. basically what this does is extract more money from pax. they are still getting a great deal.


I think they should add 0.50 cents. For each of.the 2nd 3rd and 4th rider, and extra 1.50 a ride...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Fredly00 said:


> I think they should add 0.50 cents. For each of.the 2nd 3rd and 4th rider, and extra 1.50 a ride...


Will NEVER happen.......wanna know why?....cuz your NOT A TAXI.......if you charge for additional pax that would mean Uber is a transportation provider and that would open a fresh can if worms they don't want to open.....why?....regulators are waiting for Uber to screw up so the hammer can fall.......so charging for extra pax.....nope never will happen


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lola_M said:


> If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained


Fed? With what?!?

Shirley, you can't be serious.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Fed? With what?!?
> 
> Shirley, you can't be serious.


Surely she is.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Lola_M said:


> If you are my passenger you are going to get fed, watered and entertained....


And after you fees them and water them you might want to take them out so they can use the bathroom so they don't poop on your floor.............is this driver actually going to feed and water the drunks?.....don't forget to add the don perignon and Evian water......the caviar and little crackers ...the hot towels and the foot massages for about a buck a mile................have ANOTHER drink of that Uber koolaid that Uber has brainwashed you with.............Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug Chug


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lola_M said:


> Hello,
> I am a new uber driver and concerned my little car can ONLY take 3 adult rider max. No luggage if there are 3. So, is there a way to restrict passenger count in the driver app?
> 
> I would have to accept a ride and then need to cancel when someone needs a ride b/c I couldn't tell them upfront, no more than 3 adults...
> ...





Lola_M said:


> I got officially approved today. Planning on taking my car to be cleaned and detailed (it needs it) and all excited except...Gotta love uber...they approved me to drive in SPRINGFIELD ILLINOIS>..not SPRINGFIELD MISSOURI....
> 
> makes me think they don't pay attention to documentation, or even the data their own discreet application fields are collecting, like my LOCATION...No where in the application did I say that I wanted to drive in Springfield ILLINOIS...not feeling super confidence...
> 
> either way - looking forward to doing some driving someday soon...thanks for all the feedback...


This should tell you just how competent they are...

Be prepared to be deactivated in a farely short period of time. Your car does not qualify for uberX, sorry..

https://howtobecomeauberdriver.com/what-are-the-uber-driver-requirements/uber-x-car-requirements

*Restricted Models:*

Ford Crown Victoria
Mercury Grand Marquis
Chevrolet Spark (Approval possible with_* 5 seats and 4 door handles*_)
Taxis or other marked vehicles
Full-sized vans (e.g. GMC Savanna, Ford Transit)

The spark is on the restricted list specific to the 4 seater.

On top of approving you for the wrong city they approved you for a car that is on the restricted list. They should have denied your car.

As far as getting approved for the wrong city, this is exactly the sort of incompetent BS that we have to deal with on a daily basis. My advice is to find some other kind of gig for making some side money because you will not stay active very long.

Thanks for playing, sorry it's not going to work out. If you ever get on the road, you will waste time going to trips you can't take, you will have a high cancel rate, you will probobly bad ratings.

Uber can't change your passenger count. Passenger count isn't something that is even counted by the system except for uber pool.

The system assumes that every X car can take 4 people and every XL car can take a party of 6. That's all there is to it.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Obviously nobody here is recommending ubering if he has choise. But if OP really wants to and Uber approved his car, I think he should do it until they catch on. At least this way OP can see IF he likes or want to keep doing it. 
If or when they catch on, OP has the experience and if he chooses, he can buy a car (bear bones) that meet the real criteria or quit.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JJL said:


> Obviously nobody here is recommending ubering if he has choise. But if OP really wants to and Uber approved his car, I think he should do it until they catch on. At least this way OP can see IF he likes or want to keep doing it.
> If or when they catch on, OP has the experience and if he chooses, he can buy a car (bear bones) that meet the real criteria or quit.


But if he does want to continue when this is all over with, his rating is going to be absolutely tank, and they may not allow him to for that reason.

Do what you're going to do, that's fine. Just be aware of what the possible outcome is, and don't complain about it when it happens.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Lola_M said:


> Also - back to original question -
> 
> I am going to assume there is not way for me to SEE or to accept a ride based upon how many passengers the rider is traveling with?


I have had 4 pax on 5 occasions in almost 500 rides. I don't do pool. You should be fine, relax


----------



## Mypetshort (Feb 10, 2017)

So , I'm not driving Uber at this time . As I read through the stories here .It's way more complicated to do it than the Uber recruiting BS would have you believe . I mean this X or Xl and whether you should accept a ride based on this or that . So this is a great forum to get an idea of all these situations you have to learn about before you get involved .When I first even considered doing it , I was Gung Ho on buying a Ford Transit van . I live 4 minutes from a high end ,wine country , Fairmont hotel . My brainstorm was , that if there were airport calls I would be Slick Willy showing up with plenty of capacity for Pax and or luggage . Also the Transit has doors both sides and can easily haul 3 couples around town if that came up . Good thing I didn't go buy the thing expecting to have it all work out peachy . Don't know a reason why they won't allow a Transit van ? Seems like an ideal vehicle for small groups or airport work .I worked seven years for a Limo Co. And there are few things worse than showing up at 4 A.M. and not having room for peoples crap .N


Southdiver said:


> My mistake:
> 
> Vehicles that do NOT qualify are:
> Full Size vans (Ford Transit vans, GMC Savana, etc.))


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

What ever you decide to do, Good luck!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mypetshort said:


> So , I'm not driving Uber at this time . As I read through the stories here .It's way more complicated to do it than the Uber recruiting BS would have you believe . I mean this X or Xl and whether you should accept a ride based on this or that . So this is a great forum to get an idea of all these situations you have to learn about before you get involved .When I first even considered doing it , I was Gung Ho on buying a Ford Transit van . I live 4 minutes from a high end ,wine country , Fairmont hotel . My brainstorm was , that if there were airport calls I would be Slick Willy showing up with plenty of capacity for Pax and or luggage . Also the Transit has doors both sides and can easily haul 3 couples around town if that came up . Good thing I didn't go buy the thing expecting to have it all work out peachy . Don't know a reason why they won't allow a Transit van ? Seems like an ideal vehicle for small groups or airport work .I worked seven years for a Limo Co. And there are few things worse than showing up at 4 A.M. and not having room for peoples crap .N


Here's the deal...

A transit van has a maximum passenger capacity of what?
2-15 people depending on the interior.

Many jurisdictions limit the passenger count to 7 (or 6 passengers + driver) on taxis because the more passengers a vehicle holds the higher the insurance requirements are.

The no transit van rule is ore likely an insurance issue than anything else.

The cab company i am currently driving for, has 7 passenger transit vans and they are great, 7 is the arbitrary limit locally.

A "transit van" is something that the CSRs approving vehicles are too inept to tell apart, whether it has a capacity for 7 or 15 it's easier to just say "no transit vans" than to enforce a passenger limit that could be cheated by as little as miss labeling the sub model.

It would be very easy for uber to allow them if they actually inspected vehicles prior to activating people, but this isn't (always) the case


----------



## Mypetshort (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you , that is what I questioned . The Transit Van I was looking at , ( it may be called a " Ford Transit Connect " ) I recall took three across X 2 in the back plus shotgun . 7 plus driver .It's more of a mini van really . I thought it drove more like a car . I liked it . In CA , I think if you go over 9 passengers it requires a class B w/ passenger endorsement if for hire .It's the same commercial license as used for a mini bus up to 33 passengers . So if Uber is just throwing , them all together , that explains it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Surely she is.


Yes. And don't call me Shearly!


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Wouldn't counting the amount of seat belts in the back seat solve the issue. If there is 3, you're golden. 

(And don't give out snacks.... )


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Wrong.
> UberX is 1-4 pax.
> XL is 1-6 pax.


Correct, my bad. I had a Lyft Plus the other day -- 2 guys just going from their hotel to dinner, no luggage...Plus.


----------



## mmorris5820 (Sep 19, 2016)

I drive a Volt and Uber approved me, so I drive. Lyft says I can't drive the Volt for them, so I don't. I've only had 4 passenger pickup request about 5 times over 5 months, but I only drive one day a week, so that's why I haven't had many.

If you feel bad about it, text them after accepting the trip asking how many passengers they have and let them know that you only have room for 3. That way, they can cancel right away without a fee.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I have had 4 pax on 5 occasions in almost 500 rides. I don't do pool. You should be fine, relax


It must be market dependent because i get 4 pax at least 3 times a night and thats between 13-16 trips.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

mmorris5820 said:


> I drive a Volt and Uber approved me, so I drive. Lyft says I can't drive the Volt for them, so I don't. I've only had 4 passenger pickup request about 5 times over 5 months, but I only drive one day a week, so that's why I haven't had many.
> 
> If you feel bad about it, text them after accepting the trip asking how many passengers they have and let them know that you only have room for 3. That way, they can cancel right away without a fee.


Man, MMorris. I have been eyeing the volt for a year and thinking it was an easy pass with Uber/Lyft. Your post made me look.

*2016 Chevrolet Volt: Seats Five, But Not (Really) On A Fifth Seat*

*http://www.greencarreports.com/news...olt-seats-five-but-not-really-on-a-fifth-seat

I still want one. (when I hit lotto and can own other cars aside from my Prius. lol)*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you have a picture of your interior in the backseat?

If it were I, I'd look at converting it. What do you need? You need an extra seatbelt and to make the middle seat comfy. So you have a cupholder there right now. Could you cover it with a cushion? You might even be able to move the cushion out of the way for your snack tray and just cover it with the cushion when you get 4 or more pax.

If it were me, I'd try driving like that. I don't see any complaints or low ratings unless you get 4 pax. If they do deactivate you for the wrong car, you can probably get reactivated if you get another car. You can just say you didn't know your car wouldn't qualify because they passed it at the inspection.

Does your interior look like this:









If so, it should be easy to get an extra seatbelt and a cushion to cover it. I doubt anyone would notice.


----------



## Tatertot (Aug 16, 2016)

There's a driver in atlanta with a Volt that hasn't had a complaint even though it only seats 4 people total. He has a prewitten text he shoots to his pax explaining the seat situation. That gives people the option of cancelling before you invest time and gas driving to find out you can't take the ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

very cool, Tatertot. That would work



Tatertot said:


> There's a driver in atlanta with a Volt that hasn't had a complaint even though it only seats 4 people total. He has a prewitten text he shoots to his pax explaining the seat situation. That gives people the option of cancelling before you invest time and gas driving to find out you can't take the ride.


Dig the nic!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lola_M Another lamb led to the slaughter!


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Lola_M said:


> we don't have many cars that are XL. only saw one in town today and it was 15 minutes from the airport all day. I have never seen a lux car.
> 
> I signed up today and am still waiting on the update from UBER. I honestly do not want to inconvenience people in this town by not have seating for the folks they need transported.(that could very seriously ruin someone's days or travel plans, split up a group or a family...might not work for them)
> 
> ...


I think you will be in a big disappointment once you learn that there is actually Uber and Lyft everywhere in this mid town of 155,000.

I start from day 1 and I know how bad it is here that there are too many drivers in this town. Even drivers that lives 2 to 3 hours away are signing up to drive in Springfield.

Even with our airport way outside of town, there are already 10+ drivers in the staging lots and we may not see a ping for hours from any of those incoming flights. Today I went stage thete and I was there for 2 1\2 hours, none of us drivers gotten a request while I was there.

As for your car seating size, you may have fell through the crack and got approved but pax will report and complain about your small car and Uber will catch on. It very easy for pax to complain now day since rider apps make it easy for them to file a report after the ride ends.

I would get a car that will hold 4 pax if you want to do ride share because you are not going to last very long in this small mid town of Springfield where every third person is an ass no matter how nice or kind we are.

Bilk


----------

